# How are y’all’s stores?



## Florida Dawg (Mar 23, 2022)

Been hearing across the country a lot Fo Target stores been struggling to hire still but also sounds like some stores got issues like mine. Lack of help and also lots of callouts as it’s like a protest because of the workload is ridiculous with management not knowing what they are doing. Just wondering how yalls is? As a Cart Attendant, I had to learn how to help with truck during the day a couple of days ago.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 23, 2022)

Payroll tight, sales good. Tough days.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 23, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Payroll tight, sales good. Tough days.


Yeah the cut hours isn’t making things better, So much bs with this company.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 23, 2022)

We are struggling. Like NotCynical said, hours are tight and we are busy. Reshop carts all over the floor. In some departments they are even keeping uboats on the floor overnight. Style zone is bad, reshop is terrible, truck push is backed up - why are they sending us soooo much Style? More than I've ever seen before. No one has time to backstock, 141s are not getting pulled every day.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 23, 2022)

happygoth said:


> We are struggling. Like NotCynical said, hours are tight and we are busy. Reshop carts all over the floor. In some departments they are even keeping uboats on the floor overnight. Style zone is bad, reshop is terrible, truck push is backed up - why are they sending us soooo much Style? More than I've ever seen before. No one has time to backstock, 141s are not getting pulled every day.


It’s a fucking shitshow and management expects everyone to do it all and overwork them, Then they wonder why there are callouts. I don’t like the ones who been doing it a lot cus it affects everyone but I understand why. Unfortunately it looks like there’s potential I’m gonna be pulled from the front to help with the workload and face more issues.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 23, 2022)

Sounds like our store. People that never call out have been calling out or leaving early. Everyone walks around like they're depressed. It's completely bizarre how we're not given more hours to operate when the freight and sales are Q4 level. Just ridiculous.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 23, 2022)

Ditto, ditto, ditto and ditto and the inability to keep TLs in the building isn't helping. We've had more come through our store in the last 4 months than in the previous 10 years... Shitshow, is being polite


----------



## jenna (Mar 23, 2022)

Not enough payroll for all the work assigned for sales floor. 

Bitter pill to swallow walking by the front end, and there's one tm *working* at guest service, and three more people standing in the reshop area.    Or five cashiers - two standing around with no guests -- and I don't mean for just a second.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 23, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> Sounds like our store. People that never call out have been calling out or leaving early. Everyone walks around like they're depressed. It's completely bizarre how we're not given more hours to operate when the freight and sales are Q4 level. Just ridiculous.


My store been toxic basically since I been there and always has been, This is definitely one of the worst phases ever at my store since I been there. We got a new Store Director now, Hopefully he will be better than our last one, last one we had wasn’t bad. She had some questionable decisions but she overrall was good. The guy we have now, Can’t say yet.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2022)

It’s bad, the only time we look half way decent is when we cancel a truck. Then we take a truck and the brutal cycle starts over, SD is trying but has very few cards to play. Without adequate payroll and accurate freight flow, I don’t see things getting better for the near future. Hunker down everyone, do what you can.
P.s. where tf is osha?


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Mar 24, 2022)

Stupid leadership


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad I’m not the only one who sees how fucked up things are with the company and the store management as well. When I finally quit, I don’t know if I’ll ever want to work for this company again.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 24, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> It’s bad, the only time we look half way decent is when we cancel a truck. Then we take a truck and the brutal cycle starts over, SD is trying but has very few cards to play. Without adequate payroll and accurate freight flow, I don’t see things getting better for the near future. Hunker down everyone, do what you can.
> P.s. where tf is osha?


Drop a tip to them if you want them to show. Or you might have a state regulatory body that does the job of OSHA, a good amount of states do.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2022)

WORST EVER.

we Have employees - just NO hours.  Bare bones schedule is made and then DSD orders huge cuts.  Call-outs are not allowed to be replaced !

Salesfloor DESTROYED - no zoning anymore, reshop overflowing (and everywhere), backroom FILLED with freight, overspill of freight on pallets, uboats, flats left on the salesfloor for DAYS, 1:1 in the hundreds for EVERY dept, OOS very high, presentation sets now a full week behind, Some SPL from 12-26 NEVER set (some have been replaced since then but others EMPTY), price change a disaster, clearance a mess.  Cannot even walk in rear seasonal so full of uboats and pallets and freight cause the person from the dept is ALWAYS being pulled for Flex.

It is very depressing to show up these days.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 24, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> WORST EVER.
> 
> we Have employees - just NO hours.  Bare bones schedule is made and then DSD orders huge cuts.  Call-outs are not allowed to be replaced !
> 
> ...


Like I said, This is one of the worst phases ever since I been working for Target. Tomorrow is my 2 year anniversary of getting hired at Target and I been at the same store the whole time. This past month for Q1, The 2021 Holiday Months for Q4 and Q1 months 2021 were the worst phases for me working for them.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Like I said, This is one of the worst phases ever since I been working for Target. Tomorrow is my 2 year anniversary of getting hired at Target and I been at the same store the whole time. This past month for Q1, The 2021 Holiday Months for Q4 and Q1 months 2021 were the worst phases for me working for them.


I am comparing the last 15 years - THIS is THE worst !!


----------



## Iseeyou1996 (Mar 24, 2022)

It’s amazing how we are all going through the same regardless of the store. These answers describe my store and working conditions to a T.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Mar 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> We are struggling. Like NotCynical said, hours are tight and we are busy. Reshop carts all over the floor. In some departments they are even keeping uboats on the floor overnight. Style zone is bad, reshop is terrible, truck push is backed up - why are they sending us soooo much Style? More than I've ever seen before. No one has time to backstock, 141s are not getting pulled every day.


We're getting so much style that we're no longer doing breakout in the back room. We're in the unused space that used to be the bakery/deli area prior to our store remodeling a few years ago. We are days behind on unloading pallets. It's insane.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 24, 2022)

Our style has lot of pallets up on the steel and two TMs . Beauty is drowning with repacks and if you try to find something there while doing opus , half of the things will be INF because nobody is doing audit . Market and GM doing alright as of now as we have enough TMs to finish daily tasks .


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2022)

rd123 said:


> Market and GM doing alright as of now as we have enough TMs to finish daily tasks .


YES.  When will our ETL get this concept ?  :
  “Enough tm’s to finish daily tasks”
what an amazing thing !


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 24, 2022)

As of Tuesday night everything in the store was Clean, Clean, Clean. We went all out to fix everything because inventory was Wednesday. Of course that meant today was a double so shit is already backed up again. No one has pulled in days so 1 for 1s are over 2500 for the store. We're 1000 hours over payroll for the month and we haven't gotten the big post-inventory trucks yet, Those will come next week when we have no hours to spend.

So, on the surface everything is fine for now, Unavoidable disaster is right around the corner, however, and we all know it.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 25, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> YES.  When will our ETL get this concept ?  :
> “Enough tm’s to finish daily tasks”
> what an amazing thing !


People are quitting left and right . We are still hiring as I can see an orientation every once in a while . I have seen our poor receiving lady training Atleast  3 new TMs past few months and none of them stayed past a week . So is the case for fulfillment. I think in our store the only strong TMs are inbound . Then May be we can say market .


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 25, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> As of Tuesday night everything in the store was Clean, Clean, Clean. We went all out to fix everything because inventory was Wednesday. Of course that meant today was a double so shit is already backed up again. No one has pulled in days so 1 for 1s are over 2500 for the store. We're 1000 hours over payroll for the month and we haven't gotten the big post-inventory trucks yet, Those will come next week when we have no hours to spend.
> 
> So, on the surface everything is fine for now, Unavoidable disaster is right around the corner, however, and we all know it.



I can't remember the last time we had 141s that small. Ours are well over 10,000 everyday because no one is pulling anything- pulls, NCF, salvage, clearance, none of it. And that's an improvement from a few weeks ago when it almost topped 20,000. No joke.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 25, 2022)

My store is doing great. One TL just got promoted to ETL. We have 1 more TL who is likely to get promoted soon and an additional TL who may get promoted in a little while. My SD will probably move on to a bigger store soon. For most of the last 8 months, we have payroll left over at the end of the month and we don't know what to do with it, so it basically gets donated to the rest of the district.


----------



## MrT (Mar 25, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> My store is doing great. One TL just got promoted to ETL. We have 1 more TL who is likely to get promoted soon and an additional TL who may get promoted in a little while. My SD will probably move on to a bigger store soon. For most of the last 8 months, we have payroll left over at the end of the month and we don't know what to do with it, so it basically gets donated to the rest of the district.


Where are you im transferring.  Jk but not really 🤣.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 25, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> I can't remember the last time we had 141s that small. Ours are well over 10,000 everyday because no one is pulling anything- pulls, NCF, salvage, clearance, none of it. And that's an improvement from a few weeks ago when it almost topped 20,000. No joke.



Wow. We're a lower volume store with a small backroom 10,000 would pull EVERYTHING out of our backroom.

But, as an update our cloing experts pulled like crazy last night and got the pulls down somewhat. This morning the post-inventory pulls dropped and they skyrocketed right back up and then some. 150+ Out of stocks in domestics, This is fine. LMAO.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 25, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Wow. We're a lower volume store with a small backroom 10,000 would pull EVERYTHING out of our backroom.
> 
> But, as an update our cloing experts pulled like crazy last night and got the pulls down somewhat. This morning the post-inventory pulls dropped and they skyrocketed right back up and then some. 150+ Out of stocks in domestics, This is fine. LMAO.



We're lower volume too with a very space-constrained backroom. And it is filled to the top. Crazy thing though is that as far as Home goes, most of what we own is out on the floor, maybe 15% is in the backroom. You wouldn't think so looking at how little room there is to backstock anything.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 25, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> We're lower volume too with a very space-constrained backroom. And it is filled to the top. Crazy thing though is that as far as Home goes, most of what we own is out on the floor, maybe 15% is in the backroom. You wouldn't think so looking at how little room there is to backstock anything.



That's the funny thing about my store's situation. Domestics has 150+ out of stocks. But, they fucking flex everything out all to hell. (It's a complete mess.) Their backroom is bare. So....if there were 150 things RGIS scanned in the back that weren't located and not on the floor, that's pretty much everything in their backroom.

To really top off this shitshow. The domestics team spent all day last Saturday supposedly "fixing" their backroom to make it inventory ready. I had to do a couple of their salesplans so that they could do that. Nice fix job, guys. Nice fix job.

Meanwhile, the post-inventory adjustment made my out of stocks go from 0 to 14, 6 of which were actually in domestics not kitchen. And, I DO NOT FLEX.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 26, 2022)

rd123 said:


> People are quitting left and right . We are still hiring as I can see an orientation every once in a while . I have seen our poor receiving lady training *Atleast  3 new TMs past few months and none of them stayed past a week .* So is the case for fulfillment. I think in our store the only strong TMs are inbound . Then May be we can say market .


Your store is doing better than we are for new hires. We have people who can't even make it past orientation.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 26, 2022)

Gm and food are fine and come clean pretty much everyday unless its a double, but style and beauty is struggling. Its not as bad as the stores with 20+ pallets, but they're sending like 100-250 repacks everyday and all of the style backroom has to be moved since our breakroom is going back there


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 26, 2022)

DatBoi9497 said:


> Gm and food are fine and come clean pretty much everyday unless its a double, but style and beauty is struggling. Its not as bad as the stores with 20+ pallets, but they're sending like 100-250 repacks everyday and all of the style backroom has to be moved since our breakroom is going back there


Sounds better than a lot of stores tbh.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 26, 2022)

We're in a little bit of a lull now. I guess it's because of spring break. Traffic will come back with a vengeance before Easter.

Although another Target is opening 12 minutes away from our store April 3, so maybe that will moderate things. People are going to say "oh let's check out the new Target that opened nearby", blah blah blah.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 26, 2022)

I find it humourous how full all the backrooms, even ours, are considering at the end of 2019 Corporate was planning to make the backroom obsolete....


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 26, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I find it humourous how full all the backrooms, even ours, are considering at the end of 2019 Corporate was planning to make the backroom obsolete....


Ironic isn’t it?


----------



## nicnispa106 (Mar 28, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> I am comparing the last 15 years - THIS is THE worst !!


Same, I've done 10 years between my two stints. I'm quitting after We close on our house and I'm considering not even giving a two weeks. I've never done that.


----------



## nicnispa106 (Mar 28, 2022)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Your store is doing better than we are for new hires. We have people who can't even make it past orientation.


Our SD and ETL rejected an applicant because they sniffed too much during their interview. Makes me think they were just blowing smoke up our ass that they were hiring.


----------



## nicnispa106 (Mar 28, 2022)

Our store, specifically style, is on fire thank you very much. Our closing lead found out they were giving 100+ hours to other areas every week. And wondering why it looks like shit. Our shoes dbo had a stroke last year because it was so awful. They moved her to men's for a while and now they ADDED SHOES BACK TO HER WORKLOAD. I walked in to our SD, style lead and VM in men's while the men's dbo did shoes. I fucking brought that to our HR. She was pissed.


----------



## Targetking (Mar 28, 2022)

our store is in betwen.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 29, 2022)

Things have gotten to the point where there is no planning, only putting out fires and scrambling to finish the day-to-day stuff. Things being tougher than Q4 at the end of March means something is wrong, imo/ime. The lack of time to step back and plan the day, talk to peers, etc. is hurting our effectiveness. And I'm already somebody who tends to task too much and plan too little. Tons of little things slipping through the cracks. Call-offs are up again, but it's helping us make our payroll cuts. Oof.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Things have gotten to the point where there is no planning, only putting out fires and scrambling to finish the day-to-day stuff. Things being tougher than Q4 at the end of March means something is wrong, imo/ime. The lack of time to step back and plan the day, talk to peers, etc. is hurting our effectiveness. And I'm already somebody who tends to task too much and plan too little. Tons of little things slipping through the cracks. Call-offs are up again, but it's helping us make our payroll cuts. Oof.


Yep


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

Just to add on to this, Apparently management continues to show where their priorities are and how soft they are. For many months we moved our electric carts from the Starbucks bar and charging area to front of the cart corral which will stop people from grabbing carts from the front and messing up the inside cart lanes in there (our carts are inside the store, Not parked between entrance and exit doors like older stores are) and now they decided to move them back there. I hate the format, It makes it harder to bring carts in when lanes are messed up from people yanking and messing with them. But apparently the amount of callouts and trying to help the hard workers who’s re doing so much and more than their normal job don’t fucking matter.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

My guess is someone threw a major fit acting like a child because everything small bothers them.


----------



## moninity (Mar 29, 2022)

It is the worst I have ever seen and every time I think somehow it can’t get worse it somehow manages to do that. Everywhere is in horrible shape and the store is on its way to having a massive walkout.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

moninity said:


> It is the worst I have ever seen and every time I think somehow it can’t get worse it somehow manages to do that. Everywhere is in horrible shape and the store is on its way to having a massive walkout.


Shit if my store has it, I’m joining fuck it. These people should thank me for not even calling out to protest cus I’m still tryna get money.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2022)

Why join when you could lead it?


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 29, 2022)

Never cross a picket line. NEVER cross a picket line.


----------



## sprez (Mar 29, 2022)

The amount of toys we’ve received is rivaling 4th quarter. Majority is backstock with no free space in the back room. In electronics we’ve been absolutely flooded with funko pops to the point where every free spot is overflowing. Lots of other items are being sent in such high quantities (10+ oculus head straps that sell maybe one per week). Skeleton hours means brand suffers in order to just keep up with truck and revisions. 🥵


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Why join when you could lead it?


I’m not leading my store hell no, I can’t vouch for all the workers there cus most of them lazy as shit or soft. They don’t do shit to help me out 90% of the time no matter the department.


----------



## Targetking (Mar 29, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Never cross a picket line. NEVER cross a picket line.


I would if it mean0t pahying my rent/bills.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Mar 30, 2022)

nicnispa106 said:


> Our store, specifically style, is on fire thank you very much. Our closing lead found out they were giving 100+ hours to other areas every week. And wondering why it looks like shit. Our shoes dbo had a stroke last year because it was so awful. They moved her to men's for a while and now they ADDED SHOES BACK TO HER WORKLOAD. I walked in to our SD, style lead and VM in men's while the men's dbo did shoes. I fucking brought that to our HR. She was pissed.


Your store sounds like mine. I was asked to come in Monday overnight to try and get caught up on style truck pallets. What was supposed to be myself, the Girls dept. dbo, and the Style etl ended up just being me. The girls dbo was reassigned to run racks and the etl was just there doing nothing, literally. To make matters worse the district manager came in the store at 8 Monday unannounced and didn't leave until 4pm that afternoon. The visit didn't go well and the SD ended up chewing out all the team leads in a meeting that afternoon. As a result our Inbound team lead quit as did 4 truck unloaders. It is crazy.


----------



## Targetking (Mar 30, 2022)

Our stores doing great for low volume-lowert mnid volumn-e store.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 30, 2022)

Going on our third week of hours being cut.  Stockroom is getting worse.  Stlye is taking up so many 2 tiers, flats and u boats.  Their repacks are stacking up.  If it's not P1 it's sitting on flats from one end of stockroom to the other.  Transitions being set and stocked is suffering.  In order to unload the trailers uboats, flats and even pallets are lined up on the salesfloor till truck is unloaded.  Grocery is having staffing issues.  
So many say just wait,  we'll get more hours with the remodel.  Oh to be so innocent. You know they've never done a remodel.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Mar 31, 2022)

Style is god-awful. It's been really bad before but I don't think I've ever seen this much unworked freight. I think I counted ~200 repacks yesterday...I'm not exaggerating. My SD and two fulfillment TLs spent a good portion of their afternoon clearing out space in the steel where are SFS boxes are supposed to go so that they could wrap style repack skids and throw them up there. We have 3 metros of jewelry repacks that have been sitting back in A&A sort for months. Some of them still have Christmas jewelry in them. 

Backroom aisles are packed to the brim. And the best news is we're starting our fulfillment remodel this month and are about to lose 5-6 aisles of light duty I believe. Yay.


----------



## INFSlave (Mar 31, 2022)

12 pallets of softlines repacks. Trying to pack SFS is a hazardous affair, the salesfloor looks the worst it's ever been in my 16 years here.

I'd say things are going great. 🙃

Oh,  forgot to mention we received enough squishimals to fill up an entire fucking pod. Like, wtf RDC.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 31, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Never cross a picket line. NEVER cross a picket line.


Rule 1.  Its not worth the guilt,  hate,  potential blacklisting, and selling out your fellow worker.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 31, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Going on our third week of hours being cut.  Stockroom is getting worse.  Stlye is taking up so many 2 tiers, flats and u boats.  Their repacks are stacking up.  If it's not P1 it's sitting on flats from one end of stockroom to the other.  Transitions being set and stocked is suffering.  In order to unload the trailers uboats, flats and even pallets are lined up on the salesfloor till truck is unloaded.  Grocery is having staffing issues.
> So many say just wait,  we'll get more hours with the remodel.  Oh to be so innocent. You know they've never done a remodel.


Yup my mornings during remodel was spent fixing their mistakes. Sure let's just leave all the cases with laptops and high end electronic open... hell let's just leave the product on top with no spider wraps or guard.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 31, 2022)

INFSlave said:


> 12 pallets of softlines repacks. Trying to pack SFS is a hazardous affair, the salesfloor looks the worst it's ever been in my 16 years here.
> 
> I'd say things are going great. 🙃
> 
> Oh,  forgot to mention we received enough squishimals to fill up an entire fucking pod. Like, wtf RDC.


We sell so many squishimals I don't know why they just do not put them in a bin and fill the floor.

We're pulling them ten times a day.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 31, 2022)

It’s sad what is going on with Target stores across the country, Sad thing is, Management and corporate don’t give a damn. My store got some people up front being pulled to close in other departments and are given briefs on how to do things. Callout protests have gone on for two weeks now at my store and looks like it could continue. Everyday for the past 2 weeks except yesterday, There’s been at least 5-12 callouts a day and most of it was in GM, Style, Electronics, Market and Inbound morning. I get why they are doing it but they can’t do it so often cus it hurts everyone who has to pick up the slack.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 31, 2022)

And the fact my store has actually had some busy weekdays where we got more business than on a average weekday and hours are cut up front and everywhere is questionable about payroll greed for either management or to be saved towards something else. We’ll never know I guess, Can’t trust the Target system.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 31, 2022)

It get's better... after three straight days of pushing the rollover truck from the day before and then being asked to stay late and unload the truck our Inbound Team almost walked out on scheduled time today, an hour before the unload was ready.... seriously, who's steering this thing?


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 31, 2022)

We had a regional walk through today. It went well. No really it went well. Why did it go well? Because at least a few areas of the store are reasonably well zoned still. They also skipped the backroom. (Apparently, they asked store leadership if they wanted them to walk the backroom. NO! NO! NO!.) So, everyone was happy. Or as my ETL explained: our store is a shitshow, but we're slightly less of a shitshow than every other store in the district so it's all good.

Meanwhile, my backroom appliance wall is covered 3 deep in other areas' U-boats. I can't pull. I can't backstock. I have nowhere else to move those vehicles too. Unload didn't start until 10 this morning. It took me 45 minutes to make a bale today because there were so many pallets to move around to get the bale out. Even then it barely squeezed through and 2 wires snapped in the process.

We have no payroll to spend, but select TMs are being begged to work overtime. (Eh, no thanks. Not today.) We're already planning to spend next months payroll catching up next week, so we'll be short on hours again at the end of next month. Brilliant!

But, the visit went well. So that's nice.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Going on our third week of hours being cut.  Stockroom is getting worse.  Stlye is taking up so many 2 tiers, flats and u boats.  Their repacks are stacking up.  If it's not P1 it's sitting on flats from one end of stockroom to the other.  Transitions being set and stocked is suffering.  In order to unload the trailers uboats, flats and even pallets are lined up on the salesfloor till truck is unloaded.  Grocery is having staffing issues.
> So many say just wait,  we'll get more hours with the remodel.  Oh to be so innocent. You know they've never done a remodel.


Why aren’t the stores not wanting as much?


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 11, 2022)

INFSlave said:


> 12 pallets of softlines repacks. Trying to pack SFS is a hazardous affair, the salesfloor looks the worst it's ever been in my 16 years here.
> 
> I'd say things are going great. 🙃
> 
> Oh,  forgot to mention we received enough squishimals to fill up an entire fucking pod. Like, wtf RDC.


Yeah we had pallets of the squishimals on the truck yesterday. We got so many that the SD decided to put them in the front of style where the Stoney Clover merchandise was.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 11, 2022)

There are so few true hours for Style that I’m thinking I don’t even want to try to be a Style lead anymore. I make a solid plan for the day and then we all get picked off one by one to do fulfillment or guest first. The floor is atrocious. Backstock is full and a mess. Breakout repacks are getting stored for days on palletsAnd now with the changes to specialty sales they’re having style doing the hardlines OFOs and I’ve heard them say they’ll have us doing their push soon as well. 

How am I supposed to motivate a group of people who love fashion to go from setting up beautiful clothing displays to pushing flatbeds of rugs? They’re not going to like that. I don’t like it. 

I can’t get anyone to tell me when our reviews are coming. If I don’t get a cost of living raise, which I understand is a near impossibility, I’ll be spending most of what little spare time I have putting out resumes. I just want to work with clothes again.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 11, 2022)

It get's better and better... since we mostly make our fulfillment goal we got uprated to a SuperStore and will start getting 200-300% increase in orders tomorrow. I hope they don't find out we accomplished that by pulling TMs from Style, Inbound, Starbucks, Cafe, Presentation, Casher, Lot Attendant, GM and all TLs to the exclusion of all else. I think we're outta people to utilize and still about 1/2 our suggested saffing level. This failure is gonna be EPIC!!! I wonder why they still cutting hours?


----------



## JiJi (Apr 11, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It get's better and better... since we mostly make our fulfillment goal we got uprated to a SuperStore and will start getting 200-300% increase in orders tomorrow. I hope they don't find out we accomplished that by pulling TMs from Style, Inbound, Starbucks, Cafe, Presentation, Casher, Lot Attendant, GM and all TLs to the exclusion of all else. I think we're outta people to utilize and still about 1/2 our suggested saffing level. This failure is gonna be EPIC!!! I wonder why they still cutting hours?


Honestly I feel like collectively, we need to make a stand and stop pulling people. It's gonna hurt the metrics a lot for a while, but they'll improve over time with people working in their departments actually able to get more of their work done.
Or, so I'd like to think.


----------



## truckdemon (Apr 12, 2022)

I've worked at Target for almost 5 years and I have never seen things this bad. I've been a GM/Inbound TL for a year now and I am so beyond burned out and I truly feel it just keeps getting worse and worse. I used to come in with solid plans, everything got done smoothly and I had a lot of pride in my work. Now I'm coming in to massive amounts of freight that my low volume store can't store or handle and pretty much rushing around to clean up daily. We have barely any payroll and I feel like everything is slipping through the cracks. I feel like we all are having to rush to get things done (price change, pogs, etc) with the lack or payroll and everything else going on. My backroom aisles are so full and messy it makes me sick walking back there. It's either I have to make time to fix it or I get the DBO to but then that just means their truck is rolling over as all departments are getting slammed and we have no extra people. I'm tired


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Apr 12, 2022)

We are out of space on the floor and in the back room for some areas. We are defecting out unopened case packs straight off the truck. It’s crazy.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2022)

Ultimate Floater said:


> We are defecting out unopened case packs straight off the truck. It’s crazy.


Compactor is my friend.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 12, 2022)

We had a true surprise visit today. It did not go well. It went well for me personally. Somehow my area is the one area of the store that is current on frieght, one for ones, and zoned. Thus, store leadership went out of the way to introduce me to all the visitors. For the rest of GM/Home it was terrible. Style did alright too I heard.

Don't know all the details. After the visitors left the ETLs and SD shut themselves up in the SD's office for the rest of the day. Never a good sign.


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Don't know all the details. After the visitors left the ETLs and SD shut themselves up in the SD's office for the rest of the day. Never a good sign.]
> 
> Isn't that is where ETL and SD spend most of the day anyway. Walkie in one hand, coffee in the other.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 12, 2022)

JiJi said:


> Honestly I feel like collectively, we need to make a stand and stop pulling people. It's gonna hurt the metrics a lot for a while, but they'll improve over time with people working in their departments actually able to get more of their work done.
> Or, so I'd like to think.


Oh gawd i hate that.  I've been the only tm on the floor before cause electronics. Like out of 20 people on shift i was the only one available to guests... shit went intense


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 12, 2022)

> Isn't that is where ETL and SD spend most of the day anyway. Walkie in one hand, coffee in the other.



My SD yeah. If he's on the floor, you know a visit is coming. The ETLs are always on the floor unless they have computer work to do. Even my ETL-HR chips in. She does OPUs, runs out drive ups, pushes cosmetics or style, jumps on a register, or whatever.

I have a pretty good ETL group at my store because of my former ETL-GM who hated being in the office and was always on the floor helping somewhere. After 14 years at my store she transferred for personal reasons. I miss her dearly, but her standard of what ETLs should do is still holding.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 13, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> My SD yeah. If he's on the floor, you know a visit is coming. The ETLs are always on the floor unless they have computer work to do. Even my ETL-HR chips in. She does OPUs, runs out drive ups, pushes cosmetics or style, jumps on a register, or whatever.
> 
> I have a pretty good ETL group at my store because of my former ETL-GM who hated being in the office and was always on the floor helping somewhere. After 14 years at my store she transferred for personal reasons. I miss her dearly, but her standard of what ETLs should do is still holding.


Yes , this is what leading from the front looks like. Be the example.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 13, 2022)

JiJi said:


> Honestly I feel like collectively, we need to make a stand and stop pulling people. It's gonna hurt the metrics a lot for a while, but they'll improve over time with people working in their departments actually able to get more of their work done.
> Or, so I'd like to think.


Our store actually did this one day over the summer during BTS. We were told we couldn't call for any support, so we didn't. I remember at one point we had over 1000 eaches for OPUs alone, with orders that were 2 hours overdue. That was the day our OPU POT was 29%. Never happened again. 😂


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2022)

We had 3 weeks of hrs being cut.  1 week of working schedule no cuts.   Now I hear we are hundreds of hrs over already.   HOW????


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 13, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> We had 3 weeks of hrs being cut.  1 week of working schedule no cuts.   Now I hear we are hundreds of hrs over already.   HOW????


That scenario sounds like it crosses over two months.

Your store consistently overschedules at the beginning of each month. Halfway through March, you guys had to cut hours for a few weeks. Then April came and you didn’t need to cut hours because it was a new month. The problem is that the store overspent again for April, so now you need to start cutting again.

Lots of stores do this month after month without learning from their mistakes, which makes it seem like they are always cutting payroll. In reality, they overspent and have to get back to even.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 13, 2022)

My store has been in these hard places in the past, but seems to be doing pretty well lately even though hours were cut like they always are post-fourth quarter. We have a pretty stable, pretty decent leadership team and I think that makes a huge difference. There's one TM who I think might be a TL but I can't really figure out what he's supposed to be doing. Kind of a jerk so I just try to stay out of his way. He might be one of those who's waiting for a TL spot to open up. Hope he moves to another store if that's the case.
My area doesn't get zoned nearly as well as it should, but I do keep up with new freight, one-for-ones, and price change. Back stock piles up and I still have new signage to put up after getting transitions and end caps set. My area isn't a complete disaster, just partial. Our last scheduled visit was cancelled and I think we were all feeling relieved about it.


----------



## JiJi (Apr 13, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Our store actually did this one day over the summer during BTS. We were told we couldn't call for any support, so we didn't. I remember at one point we had over 1000 eaches for OPUs alone, with orders that were 2 hours overdue. That was the day our OPU POT was 29%. Never happened again. 😂


Unfortunately in order for this to really work and drill it into corporate that there's a problem, you gotta be consistent with it, not just do one day.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 13, 2022)

JiJi said:


> Unfortunately in order for this to really work and drill it into corporate that there's a problem, you gotta be consistent with it, not just do one day.



Yeah, and there would have to be a lot of stores doing it so that one or tow stores don't get in trouble for bad POT metrics. It would have to be a mass protest from a bunch of SDs. Won't happen because they are all focused on their individual store metrics.

I had a long conversation about this (sort of) with some of my store's TLs the other day. They were complaining that salesfloor TMs aren't getting their work done so they are getting bitched at by ETLs and the SD. For whatever reason the higher ups never have an issue bitching about TMs when I'm around. I essentially told them that there is no way to know if salesfloor TMs are slacking. I get my work done because there aren't any walkies left when I come in and I push back against any requests for backup. Even then, I stay late most days. It's impossible to tell if any DBOs are a problem right now. Guest services and fulfillment are problems. They need to be fixed so DBOs have the opportunity to do their own work.

it won't happen because guest services and fulfillment know they can always get backup, which creates a huge negative disincentive for them and corporate isn't giving them appropriate hours. And, of course, SDs just see their POT and NPS scores There's no metric for toys being 5 trucks behind.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

We’ve seen better dayz


----------



## moninity (Apr 14, 2022)

Corporate came in my store yesterday and told the store leader that they don’t want hardlines to be pushed until all of softline breakout has been taken care of since we’re so far behind in that area.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 14, 2022)

moninity said:


> Corporate came in my store yesterday and told the store leader that they don’t want hardlines to be pushed until all of softline breakout has been taken care of since we’re so far behind in that area.


That does make sense since the margins on clothing are so high.

IMHO this is why stores need to prioritize certain kinds of push.

At my store the rage is OOS whether it is an item needed or not.


----------



## MrT (Apr 14, 2022)

The problem with prioritizing certain push over others is that the low priority will continue to back up over and over and screw your unload team.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 14, 2022)

Payroll and hours are cut this week, THE WEEK BEFORE EASTER AND ITS BUSY BUT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE. This shit is definitely to give Management more hours, No way it’s a business issue.


----------



## moninity (Apr 14, 2022)

Received a text from target pay and benefits reporting that this month is national stress awareness month. I had to laugh at that since store level knows about the stress but does corporate know about the bs stress.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 14, 2022)

We're not organized which makes it exponentially worse.

Our leadership often ask other team members who is on and off schedule.

They plan the truck unload after they open the door.


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 14, 2022)

Not bad all things considered.

just annoyed with the constant “desired hours” talk yet hours continue to be cut. It’s contradictory.

All workload is under control but it’s tough to get through it every week due to the lack of hours. Fortunately for us we have a group of veteran leaders that been through a lot and are resilient so we’re moving along.

Have to say it again…Desired hours conversations…incredibly annoying.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 14, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> Not bad all things considered.
> 
> just annoyed with the constant “desired hours” talk yet hours continue to be cut. It’s contradictory.
> 
> ...



Desired hours at my store, at least for me and other veterans: We're going to schedule for 25 because that's what we have to give, you can extend however long you want.


----------



## Targetking (Apr 16, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> That does make sense since the margins on clothing are so high.
> 
> IMHO this is why stores need to prioritize certain kinds of push.
> 
> At my store the rage is OOS whether it is an item needed or not.


?


----------



## Targetking (Apr 16, 2022)

moninity said:


> Corporate came in my store yesterday and told the store leader that they don’t want hardlines to be pushed until all of softline breakout has been taken care of since we’re so far behind in that area.


what do you mean behind? and is softlines clothes?


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 16, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> That does make sense since the margins on clothing are so high.
> 
> IMHO this is why stores need to prioritize certain kinds of push.
> 
> At my store the rage is OOS whether it is an item needed or not.


Here too. We are to stop push every hour and go do 1F1 regardless of the number. I stopped when I realized that meant 6 to 10 pm shift had nothing to do all night but "zone" . Same pay. Lol. Or I ll just take that no sweat shift.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2022)

Targetking said:


> what do you mean behind? and is softlines clothes?


Softlines is Style. Behind meaning that there are pallets of style from previous trucks that haven't been unboxed and pushed.


----------



## BottomPerformer (Apr 17, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I had a long conversation about this (sort of) with some of my store's TLs the other day. They were complaining that salesfloor TMs aren't getting their work done so they are getting bitched at by ETLs and the SD. For whatever reason the higher ups never have an issue bitching about TMs when I'm around. I essentially told them that there is no way to know if salesfloor TMs are slacking. I get my work done because there aren't any walkies left when I come in and I push back against any requests for backup. Even then, I stay late most days. It's impossible to tell if any DBOs are a problem right now. Guest services and fulfillment are problems. They need to be fixed so DBOs have the opportunity to do their own work.


A good ETL/SD would know the issues in the store, and why things are not being completed. Also, a good ETL/SD would help come up with solutions when the store is in trouble. The blame game doesn't help the floor get zoned, or freight worked out, but strategy and solutions will get those things done.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 18, 2022)

And things have finally come to a boil / strike.... Work-to-rule - Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work-to-rule


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 18, 2022)

BottomPerformer said:


> A good ETL/SD would know the issues in the store, and why things are not being completed. Also, a good ETL/SD would help come up with solutions when the store is in trouble. The blame game doesn't help the floor get zoned, or freight worked out, but strategy and solutions will get those things done.


Preety much i see the issue as  flex isn't being properly staffed nor is front end.   Sure once or twice a shift if you need to draft  from the sales floor to the checklanes for 5-15 minutes.. sure... but its hitting a point where you can get stuck in flex for 2 hours.  And then your tl is like why can't you get freight done or zone or execute my plan i letft. "Yea sorry they drafted me to flex  for 4 hours or yea they called me to back up the checklanes x times for a total of y hours. "

The strategy to fix those two departments  can't be rob from gm /specialty.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 18, 2022)

Corporate has been in our store daily since last Wednesday. They have canceled the last 5 trucks so that we can get the backroom cleaned up. They're also asking the team members alot of questions about management. In the last two weeks, 2 team leads, 2 etl's, and 10 team members have quit. The grocery etl walked out without prior notice last Wednesday. It's crazy.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 18, 2022)

My ETL approached me today to casually talk for a bit and vent. He’s been having a rough time. He mentioned he is considering an LOA. We canceled a truck today. SD is on vacation till no one knows when. Inbound TL called out too. I told him just do what’s best for you man. There’s no shame in taking an LOA. The bullshit he’s dealing with is unfair. And he’s one of the leaders that takes his time with TM’s and pushes and unloads trucks on top of his ETL duties.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 19, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> My ETL approached me today to casually talk for a bit and vent. He’s been having a rough time. He mentioned he is considering an LOA. We canceled a truck today. SD is on vacation till no one knows when. Inbound TL called out too. I told him just do what’s best for you man. There’s no shame in taking an LOA. The bullshit he’s dealing with is unfair. And he’s one of the leaders that takes his time with TM’s and pushes and unloads trucks on top of his ETL duties.


If you have take a LOA because of being overwhelmed at work it's time to quit.

If they deny the the LOA they're screwed in Target's eyes anyway.

I would just be like my former ETL and go somewhere else that isn't retail and quit.


----------



## speedy (Apr 19, 2022)

Our leadership decided that the inbound team should not unload the trucks.  The Leadership team has started doing it. Inbound works freight for their scheduled time and leaves for the time being. As you can imagine, it is not going well.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 19, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> If you have take a LOA because of being overwhelmed at work it's time to quit.
> 
> If they deny the the LOA they're screwed in Target's eyes anyway.
> 
> I would just be like my former ETL and go somewhere else that isn't retail and quit.


I’ve taken an LOA before to recoupe and so have many of my Target peers. LOA’s are an option for a reason. I’ve been part of conference call meetings with District and Group Level Leaders literally telling that to us Store Level Leaders. Specially during these rougher times.

Yes some end up quitting during the LOA. But a few, the strongest ones, have comeback and been able to handle their store situations.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 19, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> I’ve taken an LOA before to recoupe and so have many of my Target peers. LOA’s are an option for a reason. I’ve been part of conference call meetings with District and Group Level Leaders literally telling that to us Store Level Leaders. Specially during these rougher times.
> 
> Yes some end up quitting during the LOA. But a few, the strongest ones, have comeback and been able to handle their store situations.


Was your LOA paid?

Does if fall under FMLA?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 19, 2022)

Txstyleinboundga said:


> Corporate has been in our store daily since last Wednesday. They have canceled the last 5 trucks so that we can get the backroom cleaned up. They're also asking the team members alot of questions about management. In the last two weeks, 2 team leads, 2 etl's, and 10 team members have quit. The grocery etl walked out without prior notice last Wednesday. It's crazy.


Sounds like my store... except I wish Corporate would come in and do that to our store. On a good side after a 3 hour conference call with the DSD our SD is on "LOA"... us old-timers know what that means


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 19, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Was your LOA paid?
> 
> Does if fall under FMLA?


Mine was partial FMLA and paid.  Paid through certain treatment dates, an none paid through the remainder.

My peers have taken one or the other or a combination of similar to me and it’s all been approved. Wether two weeks or under 90 days or so.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 19, 2022)

In front of a guest and tm today Our leadership mentioned under their breath that " we have to train these tm s"...to fix the escalator cart ramp when it jams. Now that's work thrown my way I never expected. Personally I m not touching it. Ever. And I m sure the company that is always out working on it will appreciate that.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 19, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Sounds like my store... except I wish Corporate would come in and do that to our store. On a good side after a 3 hour conference call with the DSD our SD is on "LOA"... us old-timers know what that means


Yeah I definitely know what that means. It's happened in my store before.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 19, 2022)

My ETL was zoning domestics today, so I asked her who was visiting. She said no one, I'm just zoning to zone. And it's horrifying you think we only zone when visitors are coming, but you're not wrong to think so.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 19, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> My ETL was zoning domestics today, so I asked her who was visiting. She said no one, I'm just zoning to zone. And it's horrifying you think we only zone when visitors are coming, but you're not wrong to think so.


It's become a "company s coming" ritual.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> My ETL was zoning domestics today, so I asked her who was visiting. She said no one, I'm just zoning to zone. And it's horrifying you think we only zone when visitors are coming, but you're not wrong to think so.


My etl will help zone their areas & push freight too. They don't stand around or hide in a office.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My etl will help zone their areas & push freight too. They don't stand around or hide in a office.


I’ve seen ETL’s and TL’s help at my work but really they only do it when things go bad like multiple callouts or there’s not enough help, Unfortunately this day in age it’s allowed that management can be micromanaging and be assholes and also not do much but be in their office. Me personally, I enjoy the day more when I see them less.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 20, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Sounds like my store... except I wish Corporate would come in and do that to our store. On a good side after a 3 hour conference call with the DSD our SD is on "LOA"... us old-timers know what that means


Apparently I got my wish as another ETL and TL quit DSD has now come in and taken over...


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 20, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Apparently I got my wish as another ETL and TL quit DSD has now come in and taken over...


My SD didn't come in today, but the DSD and his corporate boss did. They found 40 pallets up in the steel of Bullseye mdse that had set dates of 10/17 and 12/4. Fall and Christmas merchandise that never made it to the floor and should have been salvaged out months ago.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

Today SD had me and the Inbound TL clean all the clutter from Specialty that’s been abandoned in light duty between the aisle because we have a visit tomorrow 🙄

Store still looks like ass and my 141’s took a hit because of him having me waste half my shift on that nonsense.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 20, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> In front of a guest and tm today Our leadership mentioned under their breath that " we have to train these tm s"...to fix the escalator cart ramp when it jams. Now that's work thrown my way I never expected. Personally I m not touching it. Ever. And I m sure the company that is always out working on it will appreciate that.


Oh you have the cart demons. And yes Mitsubishi appreciates u not fucking with them , and also turning them off when the store is closed


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My etl will help zone their areas & push freight too. They don't stand around or hide in a office.





Florida Dawg said:


> I’ve seen ETL’s and TL’s help at my work but really they only do it when things go bad like multiple callouts or there’s not enough help, Unfortunately this day in age it’s allowed that management can be micromanaging and be assholes and also not do much but be in their office. Me personally, I enjoy the day more when I see them less.


I’m usually always present and even set aisles with my TL and TMs. If I’m off the floor or at a computer my team knows I have something to handle and I’m never looked at like an ETL who hides. I do a lot of planning to make my teams life easier too. On the floor I use my phone to generates notes of plans then implement them on the computer towards the tail end of my shift.

nothing bothers me more than ETLs that hide in the office and are only a voice on the walkie. I understand our jobs isn’t primarily to be working the same task as team members and team leads but be present in some form. Worse is seeing an ETL in a relatively easy department pretending he or she is so busy they can’t help their team while others that have huge responsibilities is able to do so.

I perfectly understand what you guys are saying. Just know it bothers other ETLs that see that too. I always remember that I started as a team member. I remember what I hated in my ETLs over the years…I refrain from doing that.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 20, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> I’m usually always present and even set aisles with my TL and TMs. If I’m off the floor or at a computer my team knows I have something to handle and I’m never looked at like an ETL who hides. I do a lot of planning to make my teams life easier too. On the floor I use my phone to generates notes of plans then implement them on the computer towards the tail end of my shift.
> 
> nothing bothers me more than ETLs that hide in the office and are only a voice on the walkie. I understand our jobs isn’t primarily to be working the same task as team members and team leads but be present in some form. Worse is seeing an ETL in a relatively easy department pretending he or she is so busy they can’t help their team while others that have huge responsibilities is able to do so.
> 
> I perfectly understand what you guys are saying. Just know it bothers other ETLs that see that too. I always remember that I started as a team member. I remember what I hated in my ETLs over the years…I refrain from doing that.


I stand behind managers who understand. I don’t have too many I can vouch for at my store and defend


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 21, 2022)

Exodus of the leaders has begun. Four this week. Hope our store doesn't break.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 21, 2022)

Looks like it already has.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 21, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Sounds like my store... except I wish Corporate would come in and do that to our store. On a good side after a 3 hour conference call with the DSD our SD is on "LOA"... us old-timers know what that means


Hahaha. My last SD went on "LOA." Right in the middle of a full-store remodel. Two weeks before March 2020.


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My etl will help zone their areas & push freight too. They don't stand around or hide in a office.


My ETL lives In the team lead office. You can always find her sitting in the same spot scrolling through her Snapchat while yelling on the walkie for people to do some work. It’s amazing how people the people who get promoted don’t do shit else but yell into the walkie and “delegate”!


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 21, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Looks like it already has.


Teetering lol


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (Apr 21, 2022)

Today I found out that our AP ETL has hidden cameras in the break room conference room, and some offices in the back where the team leaders spend their time…. How weird is that? Imagine being so obsessed with your job that you go a step further to spy on everyone. Wtf 😵‍💫


----------



## Luck (Apr 22, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Today I found out that our AP ETL has hidden cameras in the break room conference room, and some offices in the back where the team leaders spend their time…. How weird is that? Imagine being so obsessed with your job that you go a step further to spy on everyone. Wtf 😵‍💫


A step further/obsessed? That IS their job lol. And they probably had a very good reason.


----------



## NKG (Apr 22, 2022)

My store is the bees knees


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 22, 2022)

I think all stores are in a tough  spot with style coming in heavy , decor even more so and now with the new communication of sea coming in heavy to make room for bts at dc will make it tougher. But it does not compare with 4 years ago when they released everything to the point I had over 300 pallets at the off-site alone without counting the ones in the store .


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (Apr 22, 2022)

Luck said:


> A step further/obsessed? That IS their job lol. And they probably had a very good reason.


I wonder how many chicks they’ve seen changing out of their work clothes …


----------



## Luck (Apr 22, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> I wonder how many chicks they’ve seen changing out of their work clothes …


As many as were brave enough to change clothes in the office spaces I guess?


----------



## aes1996 (Apr 22, 2022)

I love my store, it’s in a good location and hardly ever get much creepy/homeless people. My store is in California, what state is yours in?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 22, 2022)

Luck said:


> As many as were brave enough to change clothes in the office spaces I guess?


Lawsuit waiting to happen, though. There is a very reasonable expectation that you're not on camera in those offices.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 22, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Lawsuit waiting to happen, though. There is a very reasonable expectation that you're not on camera in those offices.


And why is that ?


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 22, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Today I found out that our AP ETL has hidden cameras in the break room conference room, and some offices in the back where the team leaders spend their time…. How weird is that? Imagine being so obsessed with your job that you go a step further to spy on everyone. Wtf 😵‍💫


If they're doing it, it's for a specific reason. We have new cameras in our breakroom and in our backroom/receiving areas to monitor team members.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 22, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> And why is that ?


Because all the cameras in the store are visible and nobody warns that you might be watched behind closed/locked offices.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 22, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> And why is that ?


That is where any off stage conversations/corrective actions/reviews take place. Yes there is no audio, but a certain amount of privacy is expected in the offices.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 22, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Because all the cameras in the store are visible and nobody warns that you might be watched behind closed/locked offices.


I thought you meant there was a law for it .


----------



## Luck (Apr 22, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Because all the cameras in the store are visible and nobody warns that you might be watched behind closed/locked offices.


It is 100% in your employment contract that it tells you any time any place on the property you can be watched on camera. 
Only place it is illegal is the bathrooms. Everywhere else is fair game.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 22, 2022)

Having cameras in fitting rooms is illegal in some states.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> It is 100% in your employment contract that it tells you any time any place on the property you can be watched on camera.
> Only place it is illegal is the bathrooms. Everywhere else is fair game.


Right I assume so because that's a standard thing. But being in a contract doesn't always make it okay to do things like that. Especially if it becomes known that people change clothes in say, an ETL office because they reasonably assume it's not on camera. Just saying it's not smart and could cause big problems.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Right I assume so because that's a standard thing. But being in a contract doesn't always make it okay to do things like that. Especially if it becomes known that people change clothes in say, an ETL office because they reasonably assume it's not on camera. Just saying it's not smart and could cause big problems.


It’s not a spy camera that anyone assumes not being watch . It is well visible to anyone walking in the office that its there .


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Having cameras in fitting rooms is illegal in some states.


Yes it is . Even when I had to temp fitting room during remodel I had to make sure my low voltage guys would remove the cameras from that location.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 23, 2022)

aes1996 said:


> I love my store, it’s in a good location and hardly ever get much creepy/homeless people. My store is in California, what state is yours in?


California. A once beautiful location now full of tweakers and homeless people. I hate my store and I pretty much let HR know that yesterday. I left crying and she sounded on the verge of tears too.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

You CANNOT use cameras to spy on your workers. There's enough out there on that.

What you can do is look at the tape if an event occurs such as an accident. It's more for protection of the company against false accusations.

If you use one to monitor your employees, you have to monitor all employees and they must be aware of such. Usually in a written agreement with all parties involved.

That's why you should never look at any camera footage unless you have to.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I think all stores are in a tough  spot with style coming in heavy , decor even more so and now with the new communication of sea coming in heavy to make room for bts at dc will make it tougher. But it does not compare with 4 years ago when they released everything to the point I had over 300 pallets at the off-site alone without counting the ones in the store .


I believe in the near future, spot is not going to be very forgiving to the stores who do not plan for such events prior to their arrival.

We fell flat on our faces. Our leadership refused to use the storage containers and thought we could just "muscle" through it.

All I can say that it was just incredibly stupid.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 23, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Today I found out that our AP ETL has hidden cameras in the break room conference room, and some offices in the back where the team leaders spend their time…. How weird is that? Imagine being so obsessed with your job that you go a step further to spy on everyone. Wtf 😵‍💫


That’s completely standard and normal. The only place you won’t find a camera is the bathroom and fitting room.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 23, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Lawsuit waiting to happen, though. There is a very reasonable expectation that you're not on camera in those offices.


No there is not. You should expect there to be a camera there.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> I believe in the near future, spot is not going to be very forgiving to the stores who do not plan for such events prior to their arrival.
> 
> We fell flat on our faces. Our leadership refused to use the storage containers and thought we could just "muscle" through it.
> 
> All I can say that it was just incredibly stupid.


No one would have been prepared for what happened 4 years ago . Even with payroll , space anything . That was the hq-dc issue not a store issues.  When they released everything by mistake .


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No one would have been prepared for what happened 4 years ago . Even with payroll , space anything . That was the hq-dc issue not a store issues.  When they released everything by mistake .


That was an anomaly. What I'm referring to is the latest RDC releases. We were notified it was coming. Going forward, it would not be unreasonable for a better outcome.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 24, 2022)

Our store is fine :/ like we dont have pallers of unworked stuff. Our store is zoned. Our backroom has way to much backstock but like we arrent drowning? Yet every store near us is. Im a bit at a loss for that. Heck one store near us has over 40 pallets of unsorted apparel. Thry have pallets literally on the floorpad of their repacks because their backroom is to full. We have eay to much apparel but lioe idk. We arenr doing to bad imo. 

Yet our sd screams at us dsily how much we suck and how our store looks like walmart 🙄 we have a good team. Arent w big stoe. We get things done. I dont understand that person tbh.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2022)

We currently have 24” path around our backroom - if someone is passing through you have to wait in the fire hall till they are through because only 1 person can walk the path at a time.  BOTH sides are 2 pallets/Uboats deep with freight.  Some of the push was delivered MONTHS ago.

Our rear seasonal has at LEAST 20 pallets of freight in it - NO way to SEE most of the merchandise that is stocked there.  I wonder if ANYTHING has sold from rear seasonal at all - as it is a completely UN-shoppable space.  

We did not clearance out our displays as directed because we can NOT GET to them - they are surrounded by pallets of freight.  We have NO WHERE to set the DEAL pallets they are sending !   

I see LOTS of salvage in our future. 

 I 100% percent blame our NEW GM-ETL that is incapable of making a good decision, gives no direction to anyone and shrugs shoulders when needing to cancel trucks or metrics are bad.  Thinks those things are beyond control……ah, no……they are in YOUR control and YOU REFUSE to TAKE control !!!!!  

When is anyone from outside of our store going to see this ?  I want to send someone pictures.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> That was an anomaly. What I'm referring to is the latest RDC releases. We were notified it was coming. Going forward, it would not be unreasonable for a better outcome.


Yeah I know what you mean .


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 24, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Today I found out that our AP ETL has hidden cameras in the break room conference room, and some offices in the back where the team leaders spend their time…. How weird is that? Imagine being so obsessed with your job that you go a step further to spy on everyone. Wtf 😵‍💫


Target is a cult, Been saying that. My work just installed a camera for the drive up area and I’m sure it’s mostly to see it cart attendants or drive up is on their phones like why does it matter if nothing is going on for a minute?


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Target is a cult, Been saying that. My work just installed a camera for the drive up area and I’m sure it’s mostly to see it cart attendants or drive up is on their phones like why does it matter if nothing is going on for a minute?


Nah, seeing front end people hanging around on their phones is really unprofessional and tacky. It's a bad look to our guests and other TMs who are busting their butts while they goof around or lean on the counters scrolling. You telling me there is literally nothing else to do?  At least they could try to hide their loafing.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Nah, seeing front end people hanging around on their phones is really unprofessional and tacky. It's a bad look to our guests and other TMs who are busting their butts while they goof around or lean on the counters scrolling. You telling me there is literally nothing else to do?  At least they could try to hide their loafing.


Yeah this is a constant struggle and takes up way too much of my time.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Nah, seeing front end people hanging around on their phones is really unprofessional and tacky. It's a bad look to our guests and other TMs who are busting their butts while they goof around or lean on the counters scrolling. You telling me there is literally nothing else to do?  At least they could try to hide their loafing.


I mean I’m not disagreeing that there are ones who don’t do shit that should be getting onto. Believe me I hate lazy coworkers, But when there’s a lot more problems going on like lack of scheduling and the management aren’t doing enough to help when short staffed and whatnot and that’s their big priority, it’s stupid. And who gives a fuck what the guests think, If the worker isn’t on a checklane or running the service desk, Who cares. Another reason why Target is a cult, Their obsession on everything the guest thinks, One bad review isn’t gonna make them lose lots of money, People will still come no matter what lol.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 24, 2022)

And why the hell should the hardest workers especially ones like me who don’t suck up to management give a fuck what any of them think when all they do is mistreat us and expect us to pick up the slack. Cart Attendants do it and even people in other positions who work hard end up having to it, If anything management should give us the least amount of shit when they speak to us.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> I mean I’m not disagreeing that there are ones who don’t do shit that should be getting onto. Believe me I hate lazy coworkers, But when there’s a lot more problems going on like lack of scheduling and the management aren’t doing enough to help when short staffed and whatnot and that’s their big priority, it’s stupid. And who gives a fuck what the guests think, If the worker isn’t on a checklane or running the service desk, Who cares. Another reason why Target is a cult, Their obsession on everything the guest thinks, One bad review isn’t gonna make them lose lots of money, People will still come no matter what lol.


I've been in retail forever, worked my way up to salaried manager with another company and am now a regular TM with Target. I've also always been a big shopper so I understand things from the supply side and the demand side. Not bragging but I know retail inside and out. Employees leaning on the counters scrolling on their phones at Guest Services in full view of customers is not cool, period. There is no excuse for it.

Leaders should make it known that this is unacceptable behavior. Never mind the ones chewing food and slurping drinks. At least they could try to be more discreet. I once walked by the Electronics boat and a TM was chowing down on a slice of pizza in full view of everyone. Call me old-school, call me a Boomer, IDGAF, there are certain things that are just unacceptable.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

On another thread people are clutching pearls over stickers on name tags - honey this company got bigger problems than that. You could have 20 stickers on your damn name badge as long as you aren't hanging around doing nothing when I can see 10 things that could be addressed in your immediate area.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I've been in retail forever, worked my way up to salaried manager with another company and am now a regular TM with Target. I've also always been a big shopper so I understand things from the supply side and the demand side. Not bragging but I know retail inside and out. Employees leaning on the counters scrolling on their phones at Guest Services in full view of customers is not cool, period. There is no excuse for it.
> 
> Leaders should make it known that this is unacceptable behavior. Never mind the ones chewing food and slurping drinks. At least they could try to be more discreet. I once walked by the Electronics boat and a TM was chowing down on a slice of pizza in full view of everyone. Call me old-school, call me a Boomer, IDGAF, there are certain things that are just unacceptable.


Like I said I’m not disagreeing about that at all, I’m just talking in general like if your waiting for a drive up order in the drive up area and the car isn’t there, it won’t hurt anything if they are on their phone for a minute or two. The problem is the priorities with management and the time and place of doing something. My point is management needs to focus on all the problems going on in the store like staff shortages and how they handle these issues that have gone on for over a month now instead of someone being on their phone discreetly. Maybe workers would also respect them more if they did more to help. Not saying it’s right for people to be lazy and I’m not saying go full lazy but if it’s for a minute or two it won’t hurt anything. Then they can help in other areas if it’s necessary and if they are trained.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Like I said I’m not disagreeing about that at all, I’m just talking in general like if your waiting for a drive up order in the drive up area and the car isn’t there, it won’t hurt anything if they are on their phone for a minute or two. The problem is the priorities with management and the time and place of doing something. My point is management needs to focus on all the problems going on in the store like staff shortages and how they handle these issues that have gone on for over a month now instead of someone being on their phone discreetly. Maybe workers would also respect them more if they did more to help. Not saying it’s right for people to be lazy and I’m not saying go full lazy but if it’s for a minute or two it won’t hurt anything. Then they can help in other areas if it’s necessary and if they are trained.


Fair enough, I'm not going to lie and say I never look at my phone, lol. Of course I do, but I do try to be discreet. And front end aren't the only culprits of course, we have Style TMs walking around having full-on conversations on the sales floor, phone up to ear. Just irks me, lol.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m on my phone part of the day too when I’m working but not on it for like a long time the exception being break or if something important is happening where I need to get off the floor for a few minutes. This day in age especially if you have a life outside of work such as hobbies, other jobs or lots of issues in life outside of work which I do in one area I just mentioned currently, the workplace is important but so could be something outside of there. I know smartphones and tech wraps around our lives now and can be addicting I admit it and I try everyday working or not to fight those urges I’m old school in many ways myself as a 21 year old man, But can’t work too hard or show so much care for a company who treats hard workers like shit and loves to play politics alot. At my work i have a mangers and workers who speak highly of me, I think the ones I don’t like exactly speaks highly of me at times even when I disagree with them alot. But I’m not putting my effort to doing extra and stuff as much when they allow bullshit to happen at the workplace.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 24, 2022)

Perhaps ap has found empty packages back there and is trying to catch someone. It may have nothing to do with loafing.


----------



## RTCry (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I've been in retail forever, worked my way up to salaried manager with another company and am now a regular TM with Target. I've also always been a big shopper so I understand things from the supply side and the demand side. Not bragging but I know retail inside and out. Employees leaning on the counters scrolling on their phones at Guest Services in full view of customers is not cool, period. There is no excuse for it.
> 
> Leaders should make it known that this is unacceptable behavior. Never mind the ones chewing food and slurping drinks. At least they could try to be more discreet. I once walked by the Electronics boat and a TM was chowing down on a slice of pizza in full view of everyone. Call me old-school, call me a Boomer, IDGAF, there are certain things that are just unacceptable.


“If you can lean, you can clean.” Absolutely.


----------



## jenna (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I've been in retail forever, worked my way up to salaried manager with another company and am now a regular TM with Target. I've also always been a big shopper so I understand things from the supply side and the demand side. Not bragging but I know retail inside and out. Employees leaning on the counters scrolling on their phones at Guest Services in full view of customers is not cool, period. There is no excuse for it.
> 
> Leaders should make it known that this is unacceptable behavior. Never mind the ones chewing food and slurping drinks. At least they could try to be more discreet. I once walked by the Electronics boat and a *TM was chowing down on a slice of pizza* in full view of everyone. Call me old-school, call me a Boomer, IDGAF, there are certain things that are just unacceptable.



I've seen cashiers eating chips at the front lanes, and one tm used to bring in a chocolate glazed donut almost daily... to eat out on the sales floor, while on the clock.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 24, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> No there is not. You should expect there to be a camera there.



Those of us at my store who use/have used the offices to pump breastmilk in comfort & privacy disagree.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Fair enough, I'm not going to lie and say I never look at my phone, lol. Of course I do, but I do try to be discreet. And front end aren't the only culprits of course, we have Style TMs walking around having full-on conversations on the sales floor, phone up to ear. Just irks me, lol.


To be honest, there are plenty of leaders in my store on their phones and chatting amongst each other.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 24, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Those of us at my store who use/have used the offices to pump breastmilk in comfort & privacy disagree.



Are offices designated spaces for pumping breast milk?

Didn't know that; wouldn't know that.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I once walked by the Electronics boat and a TM was chowing down on a slice of pizza in full view of everyone. Call me old-school, call me a Boomer, IDGAF, there are certain things that are just unacceptable.



And yet, apparently, they  _are_  acceptable.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Those of us at my store who use/have used the offices to pump breastmilk in comfort & privacy disagree.


We have a room dedicated foe that and no cameras there of course . And I’m not talking about the one in the fitting room.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Apr 25, 2022)

Our store was fine until they started sending 6+ pallets of style everyday, now we have 20 pallets in the steel and SFS inf is 20% everyday, and like 6 pallets of bikes


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 26, 2022)

My GM ETL told me today he’s trying to transfer out to a Food ETL role at a Super. He recommended an HR TL role that’s opening up at a Small Format to me since he knows I’d like to do HR down the line. He says it’s only gonna get worse in our store. A lot of TM’s are also looking for transfers. Back room is a fucking disaster again because of the doubles and I got to clean receiving every day now if I want my team to unload our FDC…

HR in small format is sounding like a good idea for now.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 26, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> My GM ETL told me today he’s trying to transfer out to a Food ETL role at a Super. He recommended an HR TL role that’s opening up at a Small Format to me since he knows I’d like to do HR down the line. He says it’s only gonna get worse in our store. A lot of TM’s are also looking for transfers. Back room is a fucking disaster again because of the doubles and I got to clean receiving every day now if I want my team to unload our FDC…
> 
> HR in small format is sounding like a good idea for now.


Our smaller format HR ETL does a lot of things besides HR so it might be a good taste of every department AND during HR.


----------



## nevermind (Jun 6, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> I believe in the near future, spot is not going to be very forgiving to the stores who do not plan for such events prior to their arrival.
> 
> We fell flat on our faces. Our leadership refused to use the storage containers and thought we could just "muscle" through it.
> 
> All I can say that it was just incredibly stupid.


 Spot not forgiving to the stores that Spot set up for failure by overloading with freight and giving no hours?  Spot can't really figure out what the issue is and so barks at the hole in the ground ... See Spot go out of business.


----------



## nevermind (Jun 6, 2022)

Txstyleinboundga said:


> Your store sounds like mine. I was asked to come in Monday overnight to try and get caught up on style truck pallets. What was supposed to be myself, the Girls dept. dbo, and the Style etl ended up just being me. The girls dbo was reassigned to run racks and the etl was just there doing nothing, literally. To make matters worse the district manager came in the store at 8 Monday unannounced and didn't leave until 4pm that afternoon. The visit didn't go well and the SD ended up chewing out all the team leads in a meeting that afternoon. As a result our Inbound team lead quit as did 4 truck unloaders. It is crazy.


and then what happened?  I'm always so curious as the the aftermath of TMs quitting en masse -- because I want it to happen at my store to send a message up the chain.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2022)

nevermind said:


> and then what happened?  I'm always so curious as the the aftermath of TMs quitting en masse -- because I want it to happen at my store to send a message up the chain.


What happens is they give hours to other TMs,  leadership jumps in to help, and they hire more people and carry on. In a couple of weeks they forget those that quit ever worked there.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Jun 10, 2022)

nevermind said:


> and then what happened?  I'm always so curious as the the aftermath of TMs quitting en masse -- because I want it to happen at my store to send a message up the chain.


Since that night, the style etl, grocery etl, inbound tl, and fulfillment to have all quit. That's in addition to almost all of the truck unload/inbound team. Corporate has basically lived in my store, with the latest visit being day before yesterday. As a result of that latest visit, our SD is on LOA.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 14, 2022)

After a round of leadership leaving, we've held it together and are mostly staffed again. But several of my best TMs are moving on with their lives and as a result, our average team knowledge is not so good. Our new ETL hire didn't show up for training. So it's gonna be a while. I'm pretty burned out working over my pay grade in addition to normal duties, we'll see if I hang in there. Very close to leaving.


----------

